# Помгите опознать аккордеон



## onoono (14 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте, у меня есть аккордеон, но я не знаю про него практически ничего, продавать не собираюсь, но мне интересно узнать о нём как можно больше, вот фотография логотипа и клавиатуры, надписей никаких нет, предполагаю что это какой то довоенный аккордеон из германии, но можно ли его датировать и опознать более точно? сам аккордеон из синего перламутра.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2014)

Уважаемый, Вы могли бы определить место расположение дома, по фотографии лестничного пролета внутри него? 
Вот так и здесь: чтобы хоть что-то сказать, неплохо видеть вид АККОРДЕОНА, а не фрагмента его клавиатуры и лейбла около меха


----------



## onoono (14 Ноя 2014)

Сегодня сфотографирую и выложу больше фотографий.


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2014)

onoono (14.11.2014, 20:45) писал:


> Сам аккордеон из синего перламутра.


 Вы так думаете? Уверяю Вас, Вы сильно заблуждаетесь. Целлулоид, которым облицован корпус, не является основным материалом из числа использованных при изготовлении инструмента.


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2014)

MAN (15.11.2014, 10:02) писал:


> onoono (14.11.2014, 20:45) писал:
> 
> 
> > Сам аккордеон из синего перламутра.
> ...


Вспомнил "Старика Хоттабыча" Там тоже телефон из цельного куска гранита был


----------



## Vladimir Zh (15 Ноя 2014)

Судя по клавиатуре, это очередное барахло (в смысле состояния) 50-60-х годов, сделанное на неметчине. Внутри деревянные клапана, "фитюльки" голоса, и т.д. и т.п. Аккордеоны можно начинать рассматривать с Weltmeister-Stella, а это где-то начало 70-х. Всё, что раньше - в отходы.


----------



## onoono (15 Ноя 2014)

Вот фотографии, на последней видна надпись травиата, непонятно то ли она стёрлась, то ли были наклеены буквы, какова может быть датировка этого аккордеона? удивляет наличие перламутровых клавиш и белых тонких окантовок на чёрных клавишах, такого я никогда не встречал,


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2014)

Простите, а для чего Вам информацию про этот "инструмент"? Ну какая в ней будет для Вас польза. 
И присоеденюсь к мнению Vladimir Zh. Больше похоже на ранний послевоенный. 
Инструментом он был именно в те годы. Сейчас, к сожалению, это больше соответсвует названию "рухлядь". Цена ему 300-500 рублей и то после длительного ожидания покупателя. Восстанавливать его нет никакого смысла, да и играть на нем уже точно никто не будет (и не сможет). Если с предметом не связаны какие-либо семейные истории и он не дорог, как память, то место ему на помойке (ИМХО)


----------



## onoono (15 Ноя 2014)

И всё же хотелось бы узнать точную датировку года выпуска этого аккордеона, а так же его родословную, это очень интересует именно с исторической точки зрения, всё же есть подозрение что это именно довоенный аккордеон, речь не идет о продаже, однозначно скажу что продавать его не собираюсь, но всю информацию попытаюсь выяснить.


----------



## onoono (16 Ноя 2014)

Так что с датировкой, кто нибудь подскажет или всё закончится словами что это трёхсотрублёвый мусор и его надо снести на помойку?

Если уж на самом деле не знаете, то хотя бы подскажите адреса немецких форумов на которых люди могут облвадать данной информацей, попробую с гуглопереводчиком спросить у них, на родине этого аккордеона.


----------



## 1alex123 (16 Ноя 2014)

Доброго врeмeни суток. 
Можeтe попробовать здeсь:
http://www.weltmeisterforum.de/forum/index.php?
Но узнать что-либо маловeроятно по слeдующeй причинe:
В Клингeнталe до и послe войны было много малeньких частных фирмочeк, дeлавших аккордeоны.
В социалистeчeской ГДР пeриодичeски проходили "Волны" отнятия таких частных фирм у владeльцeв и их "нациoнализации".
Так "VEB Klingentahaler Harmonikawerke", производитeль аккордeонов Weltmeister подмал под сeбя всe эти фирмы включая напримeр, "Zuleger&amp;Mayenburg" дeлавшую инструмeнты Royal Standsrd. Этих фирм давно нeт, как и людeй, на них работавших и что-то eщe помнящих, становится всe мeньшe.
Есть eщe общeство Interessengemeinschaft vogtlndische Harmonikaverke e.V.
Но интeрнeт о них молчит. Есть тeлeфон в Клингeнталe : +49 37467 50304
Как говорят нeмцы, viel Erfolg - успeха.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Ноя 2014)

onoono (16.11.2014, 17:26) писал:


> Так что с датировкой, кто нибудь подскажет или всё закончится словами что это трёхсотрублёвый мусор и его надо снести на помойку?


Уважаемый onoono. Что-бы определить, что Это Чудо НЕ довоенный инструмент, не надо обладать энциклопедическими данными. Есть "технология изготовления" инструмента. В каждый период времени она своя. Сюда входят материалы, дизайн инструмента и т.д. и т.п. В начале 90-х мне попадались в ремонте такие аккордеоны. Поверьте на слово. Это где-то начало 50-х.
Сейчас проконсультировался у 70-летнего любителя. Он сказал, что по лендлизу немцы поставляли в СССР аккордеоны Травиата. Были аналогичные инструменты и до войны. Но тогда немцы экономили на всём. Я видел довоенные экземпляры. Чутьё подсказывает мне, что Ваш - послевоенной сборки.


----------



## onoono (16 Ноя 2014)

*1alex123* *Vladimir Zh* Большое спасибо за подсказки, обязательно попробую спросить на немецком форуме, 

и мне тоже кажется что аккордеон не довоенный несмотря на то что человек уверял что привезён он именно как трофейный, смущает надпись травиата, мне кажется что на её месте была отвалившаяся пластикавая надпись, а из пластика наверняка надписи делали уже после войны.


----------

